# Horror-Psycho- Kore, Death Rap und co.



## Shizophrenic (21. März 2011)

Halli Hallo ihr lieben, ich wollte mal ein bisschen eigennützige Werbung für meine Kürzlich erstellte Gruppe machen
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...okore-death-rap-ich-liebe-es-bis-den-tod.html

also wer auch etwas diesen Musikgeschmack abgewinnen kann, bitte beitreten ^^


----------



## Lan_Party (5. April 2011)

Manche Beats sind schon echt Hammer aber die Texte naja manchens ist kaum zu verstehen z.B. Blokkmonsta - Opferkind manchmal kaum zu verstehen. Ich wusste gar nicht das es sowas gibt naja "leider" weis ich es jetzt. Nochmal zu denn Texten manche sind gut aber da kommen viele dumme sachen vor naja wer es mag soll es hören ich werde es nicht tun.


----------



## Shizophrenic (7. April 2011)

Naja dumm ist Ansichtssache, nicht jedes Lied soll ja zum nachdenken anregen, deswegen sind sie auch Unterschiedlich tief.

Manche Tracks sollen halt einfach unterhalten.

Splatterfilme sollen ja auch nicht jedesmal nachdenklich machn. ^^


----------



## cann0nf0dder (7. April 2011)

merk schon, ich werd zu alt ... 
seit der ganzen westberlin aggro welle hab ich aufgehört mit hip hop, bin eher 'oldschool' stieber twins, too strong, mr.schnabel, clueso, fab, immo, ferris, zentrifugal und so weiter halt, sprich eher melodisch, mag auch daher kommen das ich als bremer da irgendwie den lokalen stuff angefangen habe und dann in richtung rest germany ausgebreitet habe, bremen hat halt sehr melodischen hiphop gehabt (damals, ka wie heute ausschaut ...) 
des is mir schon wieder alles zu agressiv


----------



## Necrobutcher (8. April 2011)

Ofen...


----------



## Lan_Party (9. April 2011)

Unterhalten..naja..geschmacksache  aber wem es gefällt der solls Hören


----------



## ChaoZ (9. April 2011)

Ist ja gut das es verschiedene Geschmäcker gibt, aber das mag ich nicht.
Ich steh mehr auf Dubstep/Drum'n Bass


----------



## Lan_Party (9. April 2011)

Ich steh eig. auf alles.  Aber naja das ist nicht so mein Ding es gibt bestimmt auch gutes von dieser Genre aber das müsste ich erst finden. 

EDIT: Unglaublich aber ich finde dieses Genre langsam echt gut.  Dies hier finde ich z.B. richtig gut.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwUa87V4lJA&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64qnfztMz9A&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

Aber sowas finde ich z.B. wieder extrem Krank!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Rih6wjdz5I&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

EDIT 2: Ist Kaisaschnitt auch so ein Splatter? Wenn ja höre ich schön länger sowas wusste es aber nicht!?? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgi4zc-ZMLk

EDIT 3: Dr. Jekyll ist ja mal Geil!


----------



## Shizophrenic (17. April 2011)

Dr jekyll is meine traumfrau ^^

Kaisa kann man auch in dem splatterrap gerne zuordnen (jedoch macht er nur vereinzelt solche Geschichten)
Würde ihn eher ins gerne Hardcore Rap packen.


----------



## Lan_Party (17. April 2011)

OKay  

Dr. Jekyll ist NICE  Hassmonsta und Blokkmonsta gehen auch voll ab!  Danke digga sonst hätte ich die nie  gefunden


----------



## Shizophrenic (17. April 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> OKay
> 
> Dr. Jekyll ist NICE  Hassmonsta und Blokkmonsta gehen auch voll ab!  Danke digga sonst hätte ich die nie  gefunden



Kein prob !  Dr Fausts is auch noch Mega, vorallem in der Kombo mit jekyll.

Perverz is eher was zum nachdenken, aber Megafett.

Cool aber nicht Horror sind auch schlaflos Records.

Also krijo und Co sind zwar etwas hart dem anderem Geschlecht gegenüber aber genau mein Geschmack.

Sonst  is noch R.O.D , Freakazoid, die ganze splatterrap.de Truppe erwähnenswert, Gaizteskrank und Shizophren auch.

ISDDKA etc. Find ich eher schlecht.


----------



## Lan_Party (17. April 2011)

Wenn man dort eine CD bestellt muss man seinen Perso vorzeigen? Bin erst 17.


----------



## Shizophrenic (17. April 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man dort eine CD bestellt muss man seinen Perso vorzeigen? Bin erst 17.



Im hirntod Shop für Alben wie "hurensohn Holocaust" schon, 
Beim "distributions Shop" nicht, da gibt es allerdings auch besagte Special fsk18 Alben nicht


----------



## Lan_Party (17. April 2011)

Ich meine bei splatterrap.de Die anderen shops sollte ich mir auch mal anschauen wenn es ab 18 ist meine ellis sind ja auch noch da.


----------



## MasterFreak (17. April 2011)

Naja ich mag die Musik net so.... aber jeder hat halt seinen eigenen Geschmack


----------



## Lan_Party (18. April 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ich mag die Musik net so.... aber jeder hat halt seinen eigenen Geschmack



Ich mochte diese Genre vorher auch nicht aber nachdem ich es öfter gehört habe ist es schon ganz geil geworden. Ist auch zum teil Gewöhnungssache.


----------



## MasterFreak (18. April 2011)

Jo, manches ist auch nicht so schlecht aber es gibt schon echt miese dinger


----------



## Lan_Party (18. April 2011)

Das gibt es ihn FAST jedem Genre ich denke in Volksmusik kommt sowas nicht vor das wäre ja mal der Supergau.


----------



## Shizophrenic (18. April 2011)

Jepp genau, es gibt im jeden gerene schlechte acts.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. April 2011)

Was ist denn Death Rap?
Gangsta Rap kenne ich ja noch aber Death?


----------



## zøtac (18. April 2011)

Ich würd mal sagen das ist der Pendant zum Deathmetal, Deathclassic und Deathkuschelrock


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. April 2011)

Nützt mir so auch nichts.


----------



## kero81 (19. April 2011)

Die letzte Op an dem letzten Opfer dauerte laaang...

Achja, Hirntod hat schon was für sich. Ich höre es schon ziemlich lange, jedoch find ich es langsam etwas langweilig. Hauptsächlich gefallen mir die Beats, die Texte sind nicht so der Burner, lyrisch wie technisch. Da hat Hip Hop/Rap wesentlich bessees zu bieten. Viele fahren halt extrem auf sowas ab weil die Texte "extrem" sind. Die fühlen sich dann scheinbar Cool oder so, kein Plan. Najo, jedem wie es ihm gefällt. Is Cool!

Aber könnt auch mal bei utube "Dj Fire" angucken, ist das gleich nur ausm Amiland...

YouTube - DJ Fire - Riddin


----------



## Lan_Party (19. April 2011)

Ich höre das was keinem gefällt.  Bei uns jedenfalls kenne ich nur einen der Hirntot hört und das erst nachdem ich ihm ein paar Lieder gezeigt habe. Ich höre auch dubstep hört bei uns auch keiner tja ich bin hält kein 08/15 Charts Hörer der der alten Musik nicht treu bleibt. Klar manchmal gibt es was gutes aber wenn ich 4min. ins Mikro furze und das in den Charts auf platz 1 kommen würde wäre ich auch reich da es jeder hören würde.


----------



## Shizophrenic (19. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn Death Rap?
> Gangsta Rap kenne ich ja noch aber Death?



Death Rap wurde als Musikstyle von dem Us Rapper Necro erfunden, der so selber seinen Musikstyle beschreibt. (der Typ hat nen sehr geilen Flow)

Das Gegenstück dazu ist Sicktanick , der sich öfter mit Necro disst. (hat auch einige gute Tracks, sieht aber eher aus Wie ein grufti, und hat mir aber einen zu sehr auf Gott ausgeprägten Hass.)

@Kero das ist wohl war, das es langweilig geworden is. (kein wunder, das bei über 45 Alben in 5 Jahren etwas von der Vielfältigkeit auf der Strecke bleibt)

Aber Klassiker wie "in 3 Teufels Namen 1"
"Tiefster Untergrund" etc Feier ich immer noch.


----------



## Lan_Party (19. April 2011)

45 Alben in 5 Jahren o_O Respekt! Da haben die Jungs ja was auf die Beine gestellt.


----------



## darkKO (19. April 2011)

Basstard !!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1PHrg9F0rkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wSvuO65RDfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KXATAux5HtY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lan_Party (16. Mai 2011)

Basstard finde ich richtig schlecht.  Am besten finde ich Nightmare 34! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d7yp-9yF2m0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## darkKO (20. Mai 2011)

Wie kann man Horrorkore mögen aber Basstard nicht ? Ist mir ein Rätsel. Ohne Basstard gäbs so was in Deutschland in dieser Form wohl nicht.

Was auch gut geht sind Sachen wie Kaisa, Blokkmonsta und Co...

In Sachen Psycho-Rap ist allerdings Taktlo$$ der ungekrönte König, würd ich sagen...


----------



## Lan_Party (21. Mai 2011)

KA habe Basstard mal bei Aggro.TV gesehen und dachte nur was ist das denn!?  Kaisa, Blokkmonsta, Hassmonsta, Dr. Faustus etc. finde ich richtig hammer.


----------



## darkKO (21. Mai 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> KA habe Basstard mal bei Aggro.TV gesehen und dachte nur was ist das denn!?  Kaisa, Blokkmonsta, Hassmonsta, Dr. Faustus etc. finde ich richtig hammer.



Dann guck dir doch mal die Vidz an, die ich etwas weiter oben gepostet hab. Das Aggro.TV Ding war wirklich nicht so der Burner, das stimmt.

P.S.:

Was hälst hiervon? :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8MR0u537Yxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



--------------------

Und hier mal was ganz altes...*( VORSICHT, ZIEMLICH KRANK!)*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QPPNI0faYL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Lied heisst übrigens eigentlich "Vorhang auf" von BassCrew (Basstard, Taktloss, Orgi69, Frauenarzt & Buki)

--------------------

Auch gut:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zzCctujRoT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lan_Party (21. Mai 2011)

Also zu Taktlos...hört sich naja wie soll ich es sagen "weich" an die Stimme klingt halt nicht so "Hardcore" und nun zum MC naja das lied Vorhang nicht mein ding und die Top Story naja gefällt mir auch nicht.  Wenn du seine Musik gerne hörst tust du es halt ich jedenfalls werde es nicht tun.  Aber ziemlich Krank? Naja es gibt härteres hier mal Bsp.:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yL4Hq3T49AM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hf3ovO1jddc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GXKZH2xi3IE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shizophrenic (8. September 2011)

so mal tread wiedebeleb ^^
kann ja nich sein das es nur 3 Leute gibt die solche mucke hören ^^
es steht euch jederzeit frei unserer Gruppe beizutreten
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...okore-death-rap-ich-liebe-es-bis-den-tod.html

Hier mal ein Kunstwerk der Musik was ich euch nicht vorenthalten will.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkbeYHA9s3I

Unglaublich das ich dieses lied hier noch nicht gepostet habe.
Das ist das TOPPPPPPP Nummer 1 Lied meiner All Time Favorites.
Wer das versteht, versteht alles ^^ zoooom, die erleuchtung im lied himmel ^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7LFWPQqf3s


PS: Wer das Klangtherapie Album haben will soll sich bei mir melden, würde es dann nochmal hochladen
[Nein das ist nicht illegal, das es ein Free EP Album ist, und somit weiterverbreitbar]


----------



## darkKO (9. September 2011)

Na, das hört sich doch echt "straight" an...Den Link hätt ich dann gern


----------



## kero81 (10. September 2011)

Jop, für mich bitte auch einmal den Link zum Download.


----------



## Shizophrenic (10. September 2011)

Muss euch noch ein bisschen vertrösten, gestern hat meine Graka nen Abgang gemacht und ersatz ist noch nicht da, kann also immo nicht auf meinen rechner zugreifen , werd's aber sobald alles wieder läuft hochladen.


----------



## kero81 (10. September 2011)

Öhm, Onboardgrafik?!


----------



## Shizophrenic (10. September 2011)

P5q pro... Nicht vorhanden


----------



## kero81 (10. September 2011)

Asööö. ok dann warte ich.


----------



## MfDoom (11. September 2011)

Weiss nicht ob es schon bekannt ist, ich habe ein saugeiles Album von Mr. Hyde - barn of the naked dead. Auch gut davon Mr. Hyde - Barn Of The Naked Dead - YouTube
Sein erstes Soloalbum, er kommt von necro.


----------



## KOF328 (11. September 2011)

Finde dieses Psycho dingenskirchen Core zeugs nicht so gut^^  Die Stimmen Nerven micg einfach tierisch und die Texte sind irgendwie meistens nur an irgendwelche Satansanbeter gerichtet (pers. Eindruck!).

Sowas wie Mr. Hyde gefällt mir da Schon besser, hat auch einen oldschooligen Touch. @Coxx wenn du DAS schon sehr schnell findest solltest du dir mal was von Kollegah anhören, zb die RBA runde gegen BOZ. Er macht imo einfach die Besten Doubletimes in Deutschland!


----------



## Shizophrenic (12. September 2011)

Tut mir leid das sagen zu müssen!! Kollegah = H*ren*ohn!!! Der behindertste Rapper Deutschland, gleich neben dem Kartoffelmann Fler.
Die haben beide in meinen Augen keinen Flair oder irgendeinen style.

Wie man überhaupt einem hirntot jünger anbieten kann so einen pseudogangster proll Rap zu hören xD (ich weiß das mag sich jetzt komisch an hören, da psycho und Horrorkore ja auch maßlos übertreiben) Der Unterschied ist dabei bloß die wissen das sie übertreiben, Kollegah un Co. Meinen es ernst xD (sind es aber nicht)


----------



## darkKO (12. September 2011)

Na ja, wenn Kollegah wirklich ernst meint was er da so alles rappt, muss man sich ernsthaft Sorgen um den Jungen machen...

Ich stimme KOF328 allerdings zu, Kollegah hat technisch schon einiges drauf. Auch wenn man ihn nicht mag, muss man seinen Double & Tripple Rhymes Respekt zollen...Das können nicht viele. Ausserdem muss ich schon ab und zu schmunzeln wenn ich mir manches Wortspiel vom "Boss" anhör. Aber nehm ich ihn ernst ? No Way...

Ich hör übrigens ausschliesslich deutschen Rap (ausser ab und an mal Lil Jon, der flowt einfach). Dabei hör ich so ziemlich jede Sparte des Deutschraps. Meine "Lieblingsrapper" sind momentan:

Prinz Pi (einfach genial der Typ)
Basstard (Legende...)
Chakuza (Text, Beats, Stimme...passt einfach)
Raf Camora (macht jetzt leider nur noch Dancehall & Reggae, wirklich sehr sehr schade)
Baba Saad (das neue Album ist zwar nicht mehr sooo gut, aber endlich isser weg von EGJ...)
Bizzy Montana (siehe Chakuza)

Was mir auch gut gefällt sind Leute wie Joe Rilla, Abroo, Liquit Walker, Nazar, Silla usw...

Fler fand ich übrigens echt gut zusammen mit Silla auf "Südberlin Maskulin". Top Album.


----------



## Shizophrenic (12. September 2011)

Kollegah hat ernsthaft in seinen interview's gemeint das er mal Zuhälter war, was defakto aber gelogen ist.
Von seinem Rap halte ich gar nix.
Um es mit Schwarz seinen Worten auszudrücken "Wir ****** auf euer dummes Double Reim punchline gelaber"

Ich finde ihn schlecht, seine stimme schlecht und da pickt es auch nich sein style raus.

Kollegah kommt mir in allgemeinen Dümmlich vor!


----------



## darkKO (12. September 2011)

Was hältst du von den restlichen von mir genannten ?


----------



## Shizophrenic (12. September 2011)

Prinz Pi war früher zu beatfabrik Zeiten noch gut, was er aktuell macht gefällt mir nicht so. (das selbe bei materia, hat sich auch für die Charts verkauft)

Die anderen Richtung chakuza und Co gefallen mir schon immer nicht, mit den kann ich nix anfangen.

Da hör ich lieber weiter Imp., ht, Krijo Stalka und Co.

Englisch sprachig sind Evil pimp, Manson Familiy, Necro und ein paar Lieder von Sicktanick nicht schlecht.


----------



## darkKO (12. September 2011)

Prinz Pi bringt ja (hoffentlich) bald ein Kollabo Album mit Basstard raus, bei dem (laut Interview mit Basstard) Pi die dunkle Seite und Basstard die helle Seite (gut/böse) verkörpern soll. Klingt ordentlich abgedreht wie ich finde...bin ich auf jeden Fall gespannt drauf.

Hab früher auch Beatfabrik gehört, deshalb muss ich dir wiedersprechen. Pi hat sich dermassen positiv gesteigert seit damals wie kaum ein zweiter. Allein schon textlich gesehen. Klar verkauft er heute mehr als damals, aber wer tut das nicht? Ich mein, guck dir Savas, Azad, Frauenarzt, Kaisa und was weiss ich noch wen an...Alle die damals so verbissen Untergrund waren, sind heute auf einem ganz anderem Level. Ob nun positiv oder Negativ, dies sei jedem selbst überlassen zu urteilen. Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden.


----------



## MfDoom (12. September 2011)

pi ist schon einer der Besseren in Deutschland.
Savas habe ich so kennengelernt Kool Savas - Scvhwule rapper - YouTube Da hat sowas auch noch geflasht und bewegung in dei deutsche szene gebracht. Keiner hat deutschen Rap so verändert wie KKS.
Heute finde ich ihn sehr langweilig, Azad hat ihm nicht gutgetan


----------



## KOF328 (12. September 2011)

Naja sehe jetzt keinen grund wieso man Kollegah so beleidigen sollte als "H*rensohn", hat er dir irgendwsa getan? Stimmt schon dass seine Texte oft geistiger Dünnschiss sind aber seine Punchlines, der Flow, Wortspiele sind oft einfach nur der Hammer. Schaut mal rüber zu den Kollegen Farid Bang oder HaftbeFail, das ist einfach nur schlimm  Lege jedem das hier ans Herz - sehr amüsant! Rapanalyse #1: Haftbefehl - YouTube

Verstehe nicht wie man Kolles stimme haten kann aber sich sowas wie Horrorkore anhört, teilweise krächzen die als ob die auf dem Klo sitzen 

Btw, was ich gerne mag:
Nate57/ alles von Rattos Locos
RAF Camora, leider nicht mehr als Rapper aktiv
Fard
Favorite
257ers

Zudem glaube ich auch nicht dass Kolle alles so ernst sieht  Kollegah macht Party - YouTube

MfG


----------



## Shizophrenic (12. September 2011)

Kollegah ist und bleibt ein dummer H.
Nein er hat mir nichts getan, aber einmal HT immer HT.
Ich Pack ihn einfach nicht und finde seine Mucke mehr als schlecht. Is genauso wie bei Peter Fox.... Ist auch ein dummer spack ^^
Manchmal ist aperthie nicht rational erklärbar^^

Es stimmt das manche Horrorkore Rapper brüllen. Nur kommt Block damit sogar sehr melodisch rüber^^
im Gegensatz dazu R.O.D der manchmal wirklich nur noch brüllt. Horrorkore verschmilzt halt immer mehr mit Metal.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRfqbgLMXDI

Ps: hättest du dir das "Imp.- Wer soll ich sein" Lied angehört wüsstest du das Kollegah niemals der beste deutsche Rapper sein kann, egal wie viel punchlines und doublerimes er macht. Den der Text von "wer soll ich sein" hat für mich modernes Lyrisches Top Niveau! Soviel Emotion in ein Lied zu packen und es so gut in düstere Worte zu verpacken, das ist Kunst, nicht das was Kollegah macht.


----------



## KOF328 (12. September 2011)

Naja, einen Abiturienten als dumm zu bezeichnen möchte ich mal im Raum stehen lassen


----------



## Shizophrenic (12. September 2011)

KOF328 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, einen Abiturienten als dumm zu bezeichnen möchte ich mal im Raum stehen lassen



Ein schulabschluss sagt für mich gar nichts über die Intelligenz eines Menschen aus.

Z.b. Kann man die Psychologie eines Menschen aus Büchern Lernen, das macht aber noch lang keinen guten psychologen. Erst wenn er das gewisse gespühr und Einfühlungsvermögen hat, hat er Potenzial es zu etwas großen in seinem Berufszweig zu bringen.

BTW: blokk und Co haben auch abi^^
und werden von manchen Auch als dumm dargestellt.

Es kommt nicht darauf an wie schlau man ist, sondern was man damit anfängt.
Pausenlos proll Rap oder Texte die auch mal zum nachdenken anregen.


----------



## KOF328 (13. September 2011)

Habe auch nicht gesagt dass Blokk dumm ist, oder so. Über Geschmack lässt sich aber im endeffekt sowieso nicht streiten 
Finde dennoch, dass Kollegah mehr im Kopf hat als manch andere in der Deutschraplandschaft, über dieses Azzlack-Pack braucht man glaube ich garnicht diskutieren  

@Topic: Mir ist Brotha Lynch Hung positiv aufgefallen, durch Nate57 auf Facebook aber auch schon vorher auf YT! Meinungen?

PS: Wäre dafür das hier in den Allgemeinen HipHop Thread umzuändern oder gibt es schon einen? Wird sicher niemanden Stören wenn man über verschiedene Stilrichtungen quatscht.


----------



## darkKO (13. September 2011)

Was haltet ihr hiervon ?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zTyzuCx0F8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aber ich glaub der Beat ist von Sudden geklaut:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BJpe2kXqYAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Noch eins von Spike (das am Anfang ist doch Basstard, oder?):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UiFJbx8qc-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. September 2011)

Beat hört sich auf jedenfall ähnlich an.

Beim letzen Track hört es sich wirklich ein bisschen wie Bastard an, allerdings wär ich mir da nich so sicher.

Muss mal schnell was im Netz suchen, dann kann ich dir mal zeigen was beatklau is ^^

[Edit] hier siehst du's

Adinalin - In der Hitze der Nacht
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xkv3vk8O9U

Hirntot Posse - aus dem Album 
"Mörder sprechen nicht"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWTICdDfOl0

Bushido - Wie ein Löwe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xN0Tom98riA

[edit2]

Es gibt noch eins von Bastard was den ganzen ähnelt. War entweder auf Zwiespalt schwarz oder weiß drauf

Finde grad bloß nich^^

(nur mit iPhone surfen is halt dann doch kagge)


----------



## KOF328 (16. September 2011)

Kollegah: Nur Pussies im Rap-Geschäft! - YouTube

Wollte nur nicht im raum stehen lassen dass Kollegah dumm ist und alle seine texte ernst meint..


----------



## darkKO (16. September 2011)

@CoXxOnE

Du meinst "Basstard feat. Kaisa - Schwarz". Hast recht, ist der gleiche Beat, bzw das gleiche Sample. Vielleicht ist das ja "Open Source" 

@KOF328

Du scheinst Kolle echt zu mögen, oder ?


----------



## Shizophrenic (25. September 2011)

jepp genau das meinte ich, so ich will mal wieder ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuz7EmkLRh4


----------



## darkKO (25. September 2011)

Der Beat ist der Knaller...aber das Wort Hurensohn fällt mir ein bisschen zu oft in dem Lied...

Ich muss übrigens noch sagen, im allgemeinen hab ich nix gegen Kollegah. Ich find den sogar relativ lustig.


----------



## MfDoom (25. September 2011)

Der hält das Messer ja völlig falsch


----------



## Shizophrenic (25. September 2011)

Das Wort Hurensohn ist halt die Antwort auf Kollegah's lyrische Kreativität.
Ich Teile diese Meinung, mehr als das eine Wort braucht man nicht um schon beleidigend genug zu sein ^^

Das mit dem Messer ist interpretationssache xD


----------



## Lan_Party (25. September 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wort Hurensohn ist halt die Antwort auf Kollegah's lyrische Kreativität.



You made my Day!  Lyrische Kreativität! Ich kann nicht mehr.  
Btw: Kennt wer von euch Nightmare 34? Finde den echt Klasse! Acaz ist auch Klasse.


----------



## darkKO (25. September 2011)

zum Thema Hurensohn...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4zYdQtjzkGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lan_Party (25. September 2011)

Wieso dissen die sich selbst!? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MW5OGLMXzzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## darkKO (25. September 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Wieso dissen die sich selbst!?



Nix gegen Silla bitte...


----------



## Lan_Party (25. September 2011)

darkKO schrieb:


> Nix gegen Silla bitte...


 KK. Silla kenne ich nicht da kann ich eig. nicht viel zu sagen aber Fler!? Hör mir auf mit dem.


----------



## darkKO (25. September 2011)

Silla = Godsilla.

Einer der wenigen authentischen Rapper wie ich finde...


----------



## Lan_Party (25. September 2011)

darkKO schrieb:


> Silla = Godsilla.
> 
> Einer der wenigen authentischen Rapper wie ich finde...


 Das du Ihn meinst ist mir auch Klar.  Ob ich Ihn gut finde muss ich noch selbst herausfinden.


----------



## darkKO (26. September 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Das du Ihn meinst ist mir auch Klar.  Ob ich Ihn gut finde muss ich noch selbst herausfinden.



Eines meiner Favoritesongs von Silla:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q0xxZiL7Zis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Absoluter (deeper) Killersong:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T15XaxOKqlc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shizophrenic (26. September 2011)

Hört sich irgendwie alles wie pushido und Co kg an xD

Godsilla war zu Orgi Zeiten noch ganz witzig, jetzt gefällt er mir nich mehr^^

Hier mal was
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ve3lEdnBd4w

Beat ist zwar geklaut, aber Necro Haut trotzdem rein

Und hier was deepes^^
Evil Pimp - Devil Shyt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9ugrcUpapE


----------



## darkKO (26. September 2011)

Wie kann man Silla mit Mushido vergleichen...Tsss...Frevler! 

Ich würd eher behaupten, Pussido klingt wie 80 % der deutschen Rapszene, weil ER überall klaut und abkupfert...

Schon mitbekommen, dass Mösido nächsten Monat ein Kollaboalbum mit Sido rausbringt ? Der Lutscher... 

Ich mein, ich mag Sido, aber das geht ja mal gar net...


----------



## Lan_Party (26. September 2011)

Evil Pimp habe ich früher gehört. 

Ach mushido. Ich sag euch leutz passt auf was ihr schreibt! Er hat auf seinem Namen ein Patent.  Es wurden schon Hartzer von dem angezeigt!


----------



## Shizophrenic (27. September 2011)

Hahaha xD

Naja siil...Age ist einfach nich mein Ding.

Das Pussy und Sido ein Kolabbo rausbringen wundert mich nicht, das Geld ist eben alle xD *schräg* ^^


----------



## Lan_Party (27. September 2011)

Iwi schon ne.  Sonst meint madam auf hart und dann macht es eine ft. mit Sido.  Ich bin mal gespannt was für Sachen dabei raus kommen.


----------



## darkKO (27. September 2011)

Trailer schon gesehen ? 

Vorallem das mit Maffay find ich ja mal oberst lächerlich...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kWFQ3grxf6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lan_Party (27. September 2011)

Jop. Finde ich mega schlecht obwohl Sido auch noch mit etwas Witz da ran geht.  Wo der die Lupe am Auge hat.


----------



## darkKO (27. September 2011)

Ich sehe Sido auch eher als Entertainer als als Rapper. Zumindestens mittlerweile. Deswegen passt die ganze Geschichte mit Mushido auch einfach nicht.


----------



## Lan_Party (27. September 2011)

darkKO schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe Sido auch eher als Entertainer als als Rapper. Zumindestens mittlerweile. Deswegen passt die ganze Geschichte mit Mushido auch einfach nicht.



Ja. Sido und Rappen war einmal. Ihn Filmen oder Serien wäre er vllt. noch zu gebrauchen aber Rap...ne. Mit Madam kann man gar nichts anfangen! Im Buch steht nur Schrott! Alles erstunken und erlogen! Film genauso schlecht! Wann wird er für seine missetaten bestraft!!


----------



## darkKO (27. September 2011)

Ach Sido macht schon noch gute Lieder. Ich fand zBsp "2010" mit Haftbefehl echt gut. Da disst er sogar seinen Kumpel Harris und die Shrödaz (Sekte)......ausserdem sieht er da bissel aus wie´n Taliban...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YkhM-GRHXDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lan_Party (27. September 2011)

Boar! NE! Das höre ich mir sicherlich nicht an! Haftbefehl ist sooo mega schlecht!  Da hören sich ja Village People besser an!


----------



## darkKO (27. September 2011)

Kann ja sein, aber der Part von Sido (ca. 80% des Songs) in dem Lied ist einfach der Burner. Rap auf ziemlich hohem Niveau der eigentlich komplett der Wahrheit entspricht.


----------



## Lan_Party (28. September 2011)

Hmm dann ist es doch eine Überlegung wert.  Sagt mal gibt es eig. iwelche Neulinge in der Hardcore oder Splatter Szene? Also von Krijo, Nightmare etc. höre ich nichts neues. ;(


----------



## darkKO (28. September 2011)

Was meinst du mit Neulinge ? Eher Unbekannte ?


----------



## Shizophrenic (28. September 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm dann ist es doch eine Überlegung wert.  Sagt mal gibt es eig. iwelche Neulinge in der Hardcore oder Splatter Szene? Also von Krijo, Nightmare etc. höre ich nichts neues. ;(



Krijo ist kein Neuling ^^

Bring demnâchst eine limitierte Best of CD heraus.


----------



## Lan_Party (28. September 2011)

darkKO schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Neulinge ? Eher Unbekannte ?


 Genau.  
Das Krijo kein Neuling ist weis ich auch aber ich meine das Ich schon lange nichts neues mehr von dem o.ä. gehört habe. Best of...aber da sind doch keine neuen Lieder drauf oder?


----------



## Shizophrenic (28. September 2011)

Nein leider nicht, aber es ist ne limitierte cd^^


----------



## Lan_Party (28. September 2011)

Achso.  Nun wie siehts aus kennt ihr ein paar "Neulinge" im Geschäft? Immer das selbe zu hören wird dann auch mal lw.


----------



## Shizophrenic (29. September 2011)

Ja CoXxOnE *grins* ^^

Oder zb. (wenn du noch nicht kennst)
Gaizteskrank, Shizophren, jeyjo, falo666 (echt geile mucke), Kmr = Krank macht Reich, FreakaZoid, Totengräber, Insanity Melody Productions...


----------



## Lan_Party (29. September 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:
			
		

> Ja CoXxOnE *grins* ^^
> 
> Oder zb. (wenn du noch nicht kennst)
> Gaizteskrank, Shizophren, jeyjo, falo666 (echt geile mucke), Kmr = Krank macht Reich, FreakaZoid, Totengräber, Insanity Melody Productions...



Woar. Da kommt ja so einiges zsm.  Na da muss ich mir mal so einiges anhören danke. 
Soooo! Also für mich war eig. gar nichts dabei. O.o Aber IMP sind DER HAMMER!  Achja und KMR. 
Ich habe auch ein paar andere Sachen gefunden würde gerne mal wissen wie ihr die Tracks findet. 

*Harzsociety - Kranke Killa*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PCFyuY76nbg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Silence One - Keiner kennt mich wirklich 2*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-Dq7iwLkjeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Krank Macht Reich - Kaputzenmilitär*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PZgtYUjUfvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Insanity Melody - Most Hated*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NxOAFz0qR8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*BLACK & SUCHT - MIT ALLER GEWALT 2.1 SNIPPET   *





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1CegFxsFyb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AeroX (29. September 2011)

darkKO schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ja sein, aber der Part von Sido (ca. 80% des Songs) in dem Lied ist einfach der Burner. Rap auf ziemlich hohem Niveau der eigentlich komplett der Wahrheit entspricht.



Recht haste. Sidos Teil ist echt ziemlich gut.  

Aber Haftbefehl ist echt schlecht  
Mag ich gar nicht.


----------



## darkKO (29. September 2011)

Ja, Haftbefehl ist Geschmackssache...aber Sido´s Rundumschlag ist genial.


----------



## Lan_Party (1. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cPyk1V3SQ8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MMZlQ2g-K8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Finde ich ganz gut.  Was meint ihr?


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. November 2011)

Das erste gefällt mir absolut nicht.

Das 2te geht so.

Wenn schon acaz dann bitte in dieser kombo.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nAOmizhzZA


----------



## Lan_Party (1. November 2011)

Nice! Acaz und Krijo sind schon ganz geil.  Kennst du Nox? Der ist auch ganz gut im ft. mit Acaz.


----------



## Shizophrenic (2. November 2011)

ne kenn ich nich, hör ich demnächst mal rein.

Hier mal wieder was Klassisches und doch was ganz anderes.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2coQ3beMFU


----------



## darkKO (2. November 2011)

Der Hammer...kannte ich noch gar nicht. Gefällt mir wirklich ausgesprochen gut. Basstard ist einfach ein Ausnahmetalent, der kann alles bringen...

Was ähnliches:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3jAaW5MhrDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



P.S.: Schon das neue Kollegah Album gehört ? ^^


----------



## Lan_Party (2. November 2011)

Nicht schlecht.  Obwohl ich die anderen Lieder eig. echt schlecht finde.

Sudden ist aber kein Hardcore oder Splatterrapper oder?
Btw: Eher ist Krijo Gäi als das ich das neue Album von Kollegah höre. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZsdsvLCdRQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## darkKO (2. November 2011)

Sudden würd ich eher als "Fun" Rapper bezeichnen, wie auch die anderen Jungs vom Trailerpark. Sudden ist für mich persönlich einer der besten Rapper 2011.

Zu Kollegah, ich hab das neue Album (Schande über mich ^^), DIe Tracks "Mondfinsternis" und "Billionaire's Club" feier ich grad irgendwie. Besonders die Beats. Technisch aber auch ziemlich gut...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nyrcAPJSRJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7TNU27t5k24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lan_Party (2. November 2011)

Meine Ohren fangen an zu bluten. 

Der ist doch nur so beliebt weil er so schnell Rappt. Der kann doch nichts außer "labbern".
Btw: In meinem Vorherigen Post habe ich einen Link hinzugefügt.


----------



## darkKO (2. November 2011)

Aber die Beats sind der Oberknaller...

Acaz & Nex geht aber auch gut... Wo sind die eigentlich gesignt ?


----------



## Lan_Party (2. November 2011)

Weis ich leider nicht. Habe die erst vor ca. 1 Monat gefunden.


----------



## Shizophrenic (2. November 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Ohren fangen an zu bluten.
> 
> Der ist doch nur so beliebt weil er so schnell Rappt. Der kann doch nichts außer "labbern".
> Btw: In meinem Vorherigen Post habe ich einen Link hinzugefügt.



Sign!!! Kollegah gleich brechreiz, Beats hin oder her! 

Ich muss demnächst mal wieder in der Bastard Kiste suchen xD

Bin grad nur mit dem Handy on, aber sucht mal auf Youtube: Bastard - Verliebt in den Teufel

Auch ein Sau geiler Track.


----------



## Lan_Party (2. November 2011)

Hmm. Was geht den mit mir.  Ich fange an Basstard zu hören. Hätte ich nie von mir gedacht. 

MC Basstard - Lächle - YouTube

WTF!? Gerade habe ich ja mal was absolut geiles gefunden!  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q4D2gxhOVe8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shizophrenic (2. November 2011)

Kenn ich beide ^^

Hab auch das Schwartz Album von Bastard ^^

Er ist wie gesagt ein Ausnahme Talent


----------



## Lan_Party (2. November 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Kenn ich beide ^^
> 
> Hab auch das Schwartz Album von Bastard ^^
> 
> Er ist wie gesagt ein Ausnahme Talent


 Ich finde er hat nicht wirklich die Stimme für Splatterrap aber(!) iwi schafft er es trotzdem mich zu überzeugen.  Das Lied ist auf jedenfall was neues. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgdCvlXFN5I&feature=related

Für sowas sollte er sich schämen!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHy1KIaTq_c&feature=related
Massiv meint er ist ein Berliner obwohl er dort nicht geboren ist! 

BTW: Sind wir die einzigen hier die solche Musik hören? 

BTW2:
Leute...ICH HÖRE BASSTARD! Ich verstehe gar nicht wieso ich Ihn früher soooo schlecht fand. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EiWkJAs4b6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## darkKO (2. November 2011)

Ich finde, Basstard ist einer der wenigen Rapper, der mit seiner Stimme auf jeden Beat was reissen kann. Mal melancholisch, mal aggresiv oder abgedreht, düster und manchmal singt er ja sogar. Das können nicht viele. Ausserdem gäbe es die Horror/Splatterrap Szene ohne Basstard wohl so gar nicht...


----------



## Lan_Party (2. November 2011)

darkKO schrieb:


> Ich finde, Basstard ist einer der wenigen Rapper, der mit seiner Stimme auf jeden Beat was reissen kann. Mal melancholisch, mal aggresiv oder abgedreht, düster und manchmal singt er ja sogar. Das können nicht viele. Ausserdem gäbe es die Horror/Splatterrap Szene ohne Basstard wohl so gar nicht...


 Wieso den? War er einer der ersten Splatter/Hardcorerapper?


----------



## Sinister213 (3. November 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Wieso den? War er einer der ersten Splatter/Hardcorerapper?


 
Nicht einer der ersten..
DER Erste zumindest in Deutschland


----------



## Lan_Party (3. November 2011)

Sinister213 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht einer der ersten..
> DER Erste zumindest in Deutschland



Achso. 
Alles klar.  Wann kam den sein erstes Lied raus?
Btw: Willkommen im Forum. 
Was meint ihr sind die berühmtesten Rapper in dieser Genre?
Ich würde sagen Krijo, Basstard, Blokkmonsta, Hassmonsta, Schwartz, Dr. Jekyl und Dr. Faustus und Kaisa.


----------



## Sinister213 (3. November 2011)

Danke ^^

Puuh das kann ich dir gar nicht so genau sagen wann das erste Lied rauskam.
Ist auf jeden Fall schon ewig her ^^ und anfangs hatte er auch nur normalen Deutschen Battlerap gemacht bis er dann mit dem Horrorrap anfing.

Kaisa macht für mich kein Horrorrap mehr. Früher unter Kaisaschnitt war er richtig gut so um 2002 - 2005, wobei sein jetziges Zeug auch noch in Ordnung ist. 2012 ist ja was geiles angekündigt.
Hirntot allgemein wobei die auch in letzter Zeit stark nachlassen.. FREE BLOKK dann geht es wieder bergauf.
490 Friedhofchiller sind natürlich auch sehr geil, nicht zu verachten was die Jungs machen vorallem Sicc.
Krijo und Co sind auch gut
ToolBoxMurda geht auch ab
IMP sind geil (KMR)
und wenn mir noch paar einfallen poste ichs dann ^^


----------



## Lan_Party (3. November 2011)

FREE BLOKK kenne ich nicht.  Der Rest ist geil. 
Was ist den für 2012 geplant?


----------



## Shizophrenic (3. November 2011)

Free Blokk ist eine Aktion von Rappern und Hirntot Fans, die Wollen das Rapper Blokkmonsta wieder frei kommt. (sitzt seit Ende Mai in U-Haft)


----------



## Lan_Party (3. November 2011)

Wieso sitzt der den!?


----------



## Shizophrenic (3. November 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso sitzt der den!?



Da weiß keiner so richtig, entweder wegen neuen cd's oder wegen Körperverletzung, sind aber nur Gerüchte.

Offiziell äußert sich Hirntot nicht zu dem Fall, weil Blokk sich wie Gesagt noch in Haft befindet und die laufende ermittlung/Verhandlung dadurch nicht negativ beeinflusst werden soll.


----------



## Lan_Party (3. November 2011)

Wegen neuen CD's!? Wie darf ich das den verstehen?


----------



## Shizophrenic (3. November 2011)

Schau am besten mal das Hirntot Wiki durch
http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hirntot_Records

Unter kontroverse findest du ein paar interessante Infos.

Hirntot Records waren die ersten in der Musik Szene (außer Nazi mucke) die wegen Volksverhetzung verurteilt wurden.


Wie gesagt sind es jetzt Spekulationen das dies sich wiederholt haben könnte.


----------



## Sinister213 (4. November 2011)

Sebar der Hund hat Blokk angezeigt weil der ihn angeblich mit einer Stichsäge bedroht hat.

Dazu der Track Brudermörder von Kaisa.


----------



## Shizophrenic (4. November 2011)

Ja klar, selbst wenn, überleg mal, wegen Bedrohung, selbst in schweren Fällen  bleibt man nicht fast ein halbes Jahr in U-Haft.


----------



## Sinister213 (4. November 2011)

Jopp

Ist echt lächerlich was die Justiz da bei Blokk abzieht


----------



## Lan_Party (4. November 2011)

In wiki steht was von Beleidung. Da kann ich nur sagen WTF!!? Es gibt sooooo viele Tracks in den Politiker beleidigt werden und Blokk wird deswegen verhaftet!!?
Teilweise kann ich es auch verstehen. Er hatte Waffen in seiner Wohnung. Wenn er keine Erlaubnis für diese hatte muss er auch dafür bestraft werden.


----------



## MasterFreak (4. November 2011)

Hirntod Records sind gut ! Tja wer sich aber auch mit Waffen zeigt, der brauch sich net wundern wenn die Polizei vor seiner Tür steht ..... ^^


----------



## Shizophrenic (4. November 2011)

Die Waffen waren attrappen, und sind somit nicht Waffenschein pflichtig.

Er hätte sich genauso gut mit ner Softair (auch da gibt es gute Nachbildungen) hinstellen können.

Das war alles nur Schikane in meinen Augen.


----------



## Lan_Party (4. November 2011)

Wenn die Waffen attrappen waren kann ich nur sagen das dieser ganze Prozess einfach nur lächerlich ist!
1. Für eine Drohung muss man nie so lange sitzen!
2. Beleidigung. Ich könnte 100 Lieder aufzählen in dem Politiker u.a. "berühmte" Personen beleidigt werden!
3. Es ist nur Musik! Ich wette darauf das niemand der Amokläufer in Deutschland nur ein einziges Lied von HR auf der Platte hatte! Wahrscheinlich wussten die nichtmal das es solch eine Musik gibt!
Also einfach nur Lächerlich! Unglaublich! Wieso werden dann Wörter wie Hu****hn nicht verboten?
FREE BLOKK!!! 
Btw: Wieso rappt Dr. Jekyl nicht mehr!!?


----------



## Shizophrenic (4. November 2011)

Dr Jekyll hat Hirntot seit geraumer Zeit verlassen, wegen Künstlerischer Differenzen (hat sich angeblich mit Blokk gezofft) Die letzten paar Raps unter HT Release waren auch nur schon vorher aufgenommene Sachen, bei jekyll hat es schon einige Zeit gehakt.

Was ich persönlich schade finde, beste Frau im bizz.


Ps: Von Jekyll gibt es jetzt auch Bilder ohne Maske im Netz, was irgendwie auch klar macht das sie mit HT abgeschlossen hat. *heul*


----------



## KOF328 (4. November 2011)

Ich trau mich hier schon kaum zu Posten  Was hält ihr von Fard? Heute Invictus Release und Autogrammstunde in Dortmund. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkKO (4. November 2011)

Fard ist ganz gut, besonders die "60 Terrorbars" Tracks...

zBsp:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gMbPJUpz8cs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lan_Party (5. November 2011)

Schade. Jekyl fand ich immer sehr gut. Einfach mal was anderes als die ganzen Jungs.

Von Fard mag ich nur einige Tracks. Naja er ist OK.


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. November 2011)

Fard kenn ich gar nicht,

Hört sich an wie einen Far(d)en lassen xD



BTW: hier mal wieder ein Klassiker der sich einen Platz in meinen all Time Favorites verdient hat.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soJsLMiVKzM


----------



## Lan_Party (5. November 2011)

Also mein ding ist es nicht.


----------



## Shizophrenic (20. November 2011)

so mal wieder was neues aus dem raum Nbg.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aZO48VmDMA

Zur erklärung. 

SToffwexel ist meist zusammen mit Eddy West unterwegs, die beiden sind am meisten bekannt unter dem eigens von Stoffwexel gegründeteten label "Schlaflos Records"
desweiteren sind sie noch bei den in Nürnberg ansässigen Label "KMR = Krank Macht Reich" vertreten, in dem auch übrigens "Perverz" vom Label "Hirntot" vertreten ist.

(kleiner Bonus, ich bin früher auf die selbe schule wie Eddy West gegangen ^^)

anbei hier noch eines meiner Lieblingslieder von Eddy West
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRxJQaN1LlM


----------



## Lan_Party (20. November 2011)

Hmmm. Finde ich recht gut.  Die Frisur ist geil!  
Hassreaktion feat. Uzi & Rako - Wenn ich sterbe - YouTube
Also ich denke mal das Hassreaktion neu sind oder? Rako und Uzi sind bekannter. 
ENDGEIL! --> Hassreaktion feat. D-pelt & Schwartz - War - YouTube


----------



## Shizophrenic (20. November 2011)

ich glaub das ist eher sowas selbstgehiptes neues, von irgendwelchen rappern die sich features einkaufen, so überzeugend ist es auf jedenfall nicht für mich.

(genau auch son mist)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVgfYuhf-Mw


btw: wo soll bitte im 2ten video schwartz sein? hab ich nicht rausgehört und der letzte part hört sich eher wie von R.O.D gerappt an.


----------



## Lan_Party (20. November 2011)

Das ja der reinste Mist! 

Beim 2. Video würde ich mal sagen das er im Hook vorkommt aber raushören kann ich Ihn auch nicht...


----------



## Shizophrenic (20. November 2011)

so hört sich das ganze dann ohne bezahltes feature an (wobei celly cel eh einer der ganz großen ist)

mir gefällts ^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Og7tlvY013Y


----------



## Lan_Party (20. November 2011)

Nice!  
Sitzt er immernoch in U-Haft!? Einfach unglaublich...


----------



## Shizophrenic (20. November 2011)

Ja der sitzt immernoch.


----------



## Lan_Party (20. November 2011)

Es ist doch unmöglich das man solange in U-Haft sitzt...wie soll das bitte gehen! -.-"


----------



## Shizophrenic (23. November 2011)

Neuigkeiten
BLOKKMONSTA IST FREI!!!!!!
Er hat es geschaft und ist nun endlich frei
Quelle: BLOKKMONSTA | Neuigkeiten
http://rapztv.de/news/blokkmonsta-hasslich-rap-sind-aus-dem-knast

Weiterhin wurde dies von Dikker, PvZ und Smoky bestätigt.

Hebt die Tassen, der Untergrund lebt!!!!!!

ps: Hässlich räp war auch in u-haft und ist nun wieder frei:

Zitat Kunstfehler: Freispruch! 6Monate unschuldig isolierte uhaft! wohnung weg,arbeit weg,  alles weg.... DANKE DEUTSCHLAND!!! ich hoffe eines tages holt euch der  eigene dreck ein was ihr selbst produziert!!! Danke an alle die zu uns  gehalten haben!!!!!!!


----------



## Lan_Party (23. November 2011)

FREE BLOKK!!! 
Also wenn das kein Grund zum feiern ist!!!


----------



## Lan_Party (25. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZKnd9Eg4ppk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shizophrenic (25. November 2011)

Schon Gestern gesehen ^^ trotzdem Mega geil ^^ (Wahnsinn was der Mann kurz nach dem Knast produziert, ich hätte nach 6 Monaten kiste was anderes im Kopf, Blokki ist eben ein echtes Arbeitstier!!)


----------



## AeroX (30. November 2011)

Jemand schon das neue Fard Album anghört?! 
Meiner Meinung nach gelungenes Ding - natürlich mit Ausnahmen


----------



## KOF328 (30. November 2011)

Hab ein signiertes exemplar  Ist zwar ein gelungenes Album, aber eins zwei härtere Tracks hättens schon sein dürfen ^^


----------



## AeroX (1. Dezember 2011)

Schwein  

Joa geschmackssache ich mag die harten Sachen nicht so ;D


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. Dezember 2011)

Wie gesagt bin ich kein Fard Fan ^^
Hirntot und Krijo bleiben die besten für mich ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZdQowNkDhM


----------



## KOF328 (1. Dezember 2011)

@AeroX nix mit schwein, Fard ist einfach das geworden was er jetzt ist durch seinen Battlerap, das hab ich vermisst 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=768PaHoctjc


----------



## Shizophrenic (4. Februar 2012)

so mal den thread wieder beleb... und gleich mal neuen tighten stuff reinstellen 

Das album ist auf jedenfall kaufenswert ^^ Orgasmus & Schwartz - Folterkeller der Zombienutten
*Orgasmus & Schwartz _GROSSANGRIFF DER ZOMBIENUTTEN_! (Official Video)*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYYbrbJiXjQ


----------



## Lan_Party (5. Februar 2012)

Naja. Mein Ding ist es jedenfalls nicht.
Zurzeit finde ich die neuen Tracks von Perverz richtig nice!


----------



## kero81 (5. Februar 2012)

Blokkmonsta & Smoky im Studio für "Zu hart für den Markt" TEIL 1 - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Vqraf8Bag4&feature

Blokkmonsta & Smoky im Studio für "Zu hart für den Markt" TEIL 2 (mit Sady K) - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcb9OJglFn4&feature

Blokkmonsta & Smoky im Studio für "Zu hart für den Markt" TEIL 3 (3 neue Tracks) - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w01rP2e9s-U&feature

Blokkmonsta & Smoky im Studio für "Zu hart für den Markt" TEIL 4 (Releaseinfos) - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=691gHmbK7tg&feature


----------



## Lan_Party (5. Februar 2012)

Blokkmonsta einfach nur geil! Unglaublich das seine Stimmbänder das aushalten!


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. Februar 2012)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Naja. Mein Ding ist es jedenfalls nicht.
> Zurzeit finde ich die neuen Tracks von Perverz richtig nice!



Ja sein neues Album kann man jetzt bei distributionz vorbestellen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (14. Februar 2012)

so will euch mal was nich vorenthalten!! Free Ep

Pems & Tarot - Weltschmerz Album

(einfach Göttlich das album.... ich bin so dreist zu behaupten das beste Album 2011-2012)
unbedingt ziehen und reinhören
Pems&TaroT - Weltschmerz.rar (44,64 MB) - uploaded.to


----------



## Lan_Party (14. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eEzt85KLhvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h33Zuy37-Ak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Letzteres finde ich persönlich echt Top! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSguBuupR10&feature=related --> *_* Genial!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cdCrm88PVc&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8v0a5kdZe2U&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bCy0rmJT80&feature=related --> Lyrischh finde ich es ganz gut. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXyt44ZT97Y&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL --> Feiner Track!


----------



## RyzA (18. Februar 2012)

DeathRap, da kenne ich nur einen...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSncH2sNlDs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-K_VINeGoo

hat nen paar coole Tracks. Aber was "Death Rap" eigentlich sein soll weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Shizophrenic (19. Februar 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:
			
		

> DeathRap, da kenne ich nur einen...
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSncH2sNlDs">YouTube Link</a>
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-K_VINeGoo">YouTube Link</a>
> ...



Richtig, necro ist ja auch Erfinder des Death Raps ,Warum es so heißt? Weil er selbst seine Musik so Bezeichnet


----------



## RyzA (19. Februar 2012)

Jo. Hatte auch nochmal bei Wikipedia dazu reingeguckt.

Jedenfalls gefällt mir die Musik ganz gut. Und sein Rapgesang.


----------



## Lan_Party (19. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-QYOqNvLIqg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hammer Track!


----------



## Shizophrenic (19. März 2012)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QYOqNvLIqg&feature=g-u-u&context=G25aa8d3FUAAAAAAAIAA
> 
> Hammer Track!



Seh ich auch so, wobei mir ehrlich gesagt das neue Post und like Gebabbel von Block auf Fb nicht gefällt, da sind schwarz seine posts schon wesentlich unterhaltsamer. Dennoch gefällt mir die neue Fan Einbindung, bleibt zu hoffen das *tiefster Untergrund 2* wieder mal richtig back to the roots geht ^^


Ps: das neue Fan Shirt liegt schon längst bei mir :-p


----------

